
You Pay to Read Research You Fund. That’s Ludicrous - allisthemoist
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/stealing-publicly-funded-research-isnt-stealing/?mbid=psocial_techreview
======
CarolineW
Submitted last week, extensive discussion (160 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519421)

